# Можно ли сказать по-русски, "перевоплотить в другом языке"?



## crashblossom

Добрый вечер!

Я пытаюсь перевести следующюю фразу Набокова на русский язык:

"*The person who desires to turn a literary masterpiece into another language, has only one duty to perform, and this is to reproduce with absolute exactitude the whole text, and nothing but the text. "

В этом контексте, правильно ли будет использовать слово "перевоплотить"? 

Заранее спасибо.  
*


----------



## Vektus

Нет, мне кажется, так не говорят.
 "воплотить в\на другом языке" - может быть (не уверена в предлоге)
Или, что мне больше нравится, "воссоздать литературный шедевр на другом языке", как вариант.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't think so. This whole statement has a lot of empty words and sounds like a slogan, although Nabokov is considered a great writer.


----------



## LilianaB

I like Vektus' version. It sounds much better than in English.


----------



## Syline

А что, обычное слово "перевести" не катит?

"Перевоплотить" - это явный перебор.


----------



## Albertovna

Воссоздать is perfect, but I think воспроизвести is also suitable. 
Перевоплотить


----------



## Vektus

Syline, думаю, если бы в оригинале цитаты было написано "to translate", сработало бы обычное "перевести".
А так хочется сохранить красивый оборот, наверное.


----------



## Hoax

Человеку, желающему переложить художественны шедевр на другой язык...


----------



## Albertovna

Vektus said:


> А так хочется сохранить красивый оборот, наверное.


Та точно.


Hoax said:


> Человеку, желающему переложить художественны шедевр на другой язык...


Я о "переложить" в первую очередь подумала. Не, наверное, здесь смысл несколько другой. Переложение предполагает бОльшую степень трансформации, чем перевод. Может меняться художественная форма полностью. Например, "переложить литературное произведение на язык кинематографа". И тут к тому же у меня сильные ассоциации с украинским словом "переклад", которое и означает перевод. Оно нам надо?


----------



## Syline

*Albertovna 
*Воссоздать и воспроизвести - это вы для reproduce предлагаете? А что тогда для turn into another language? Мой вариант "перевести", кстати, был для turn. И вообще, автору не мешало бы уточнить, для какого именно английского глагола он/а подбирает эквивалент.      

*Vectus *
Я, конечно, не носитель английского, но на мой взгляд, ничего особо красивого в данном обороте нет.


----------



## Syline

А мне нравится "переложить". Переложение _допускает_ большую степень трансформации. И речь именно о языковом переводе, а не кинематографе. К тому же, дальше Набоков поясняет, что есть это "переложение на другой язык". 

Из словаря Ушакова: *переложить* - 6. (·несовер. перелагать и перекладывать) кого-что. Перевести на другой язык (·устар.). Перевести Шекспира по-русски. 
Слово хорошо для заполнения стилистического пробела между английским _turn into_ и русским _перевести_.


----------



## LilianaB

In my opinion the original statement is written in bad, pompous, semi-literary English.


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> Воссоздать и воспроизвести - это вы для reproduce предлагаете?


Ну, "воссоздать" предложила не я. А второй - для turn.


Syline said:


> автору не мешало бы уточнить, для какого именно английского глагола он/а подобирает эквивалент.


Действительно. А я о reproduce как-то и забыла. Вопрос автора поста, судя по всему, был о turn. Тогда можно его перевести как "воссоздать" (Почему не "перевести"? А так хорошо ложатся рядом "шедевр" и "воссоздать". Нет?), а reproduce, чтобы не повторяться, - уже как "воспроизвести" (или "воссоздать" и "передать", соответственно, или "воспроизвести" и "передать").


----------



## Syline

LilianaB said:


> In my opinion the original statement is written in bad, pompous, semi-literary English.


Хе, ну, может, не зря тогда crashblossom про "перевоплотить" спрашивает? )) С этим словом получится такой же коряво-пафосный русский )))


----------



## Albertovna

LilianaB said:


> In my opinion the original statement is written in bad, pompous, semi-literary English.


I do not think we have the right to judge. 


Syline said:


> Из словаря Ушакова: *переложить* - 6. (·несовер. перелагать и перекладывать) кого-что. Перевести на другой язык (·устар.).


 Если слово устаревшее, тем более нежелательно. Дело, по-моему, не в стилистической окраске слова, а в его образности - сохранять или нет. В принципе, можно и не сохранять даже, а действительно написать "перевести".


----------



## Albertovna

Стоп. Я поняла, что меня смутило в вопросе. Приставка "пере-" и предлог "в". А если так: "*воплотить* литературный шедевр *на* другом языке"? Может, подойдёт? Материализовать типа так.


----------



## Hoax

Не знаю, почему "переложить" считается устаревшим, я его очень часто встречаю и в текстах, и в речи в значение "перевести", так как действительно зачастую не хватает синонимов для избежания тавтологии. Для меня оно самое что ни наесть живое.

Человеку, желающему переложить шедевр на другой язык, остается лишь одно: с предельной аккуратностью перевести все слова, и ничего кроме слов.


----------



## Albertovna

Hoax said:


> перевести все слова, и ничего кроме слов


Не слова, а текст. Это принципиально.


----------



## Syline

Albertovna said:


> Если слово устаревшее, тем более нежелательно. Дело, по-моему, не в стилистической окраске слова, а в его образности - сохранять или нет.


Так разве образность не сохраняется с помощью слова "переложить"? Да и не такое уж оно архаичное. 

Из перевода В.С. Муравьева "Властелина колец" Толкиена:
Ну, если маленький кусочек его названия перевести на ваш язык, то оно, пожалуй что, называется Ключищи. - Part of the name of this place might be Wellinghall, if it were turned into your language.


----------



## Hoax

Albertovna said:


> Не слова, а текст. Это принципиально.



Вот, по тому, что принципиально, у меня и написано, "слова". Т.е. надо переводить "слова", а не "смысл".


----------



## Syline

Albertovna said:


> Стоп. Я поняла, что меня смутило в вопросе. Приставка "пере-" и предлог "в". А если так: "*воплотить* литературный шедевр *на* другом языке"? Может, подойдёт? Материализовать типа так.


Ммм, все равно чересчур пафосно для turn into, нет? 



Hoax said:


> Человеку, желающему переложить шедевр на другой язык, остается лишь одно: с предельной аккуратностью перевести все слова, и ничего кроме слов.


Для reproduce хорошо подходит воспроизвести. И да, весь текст, не слова. Смысл меняется иначе.


----------



## Albertovna

Hoax said:


> Вот, по тому, что принципиально, у меня и написано, "слова". Т.е. надо переводить "слова", а не "смысл".


Буквализм Набокова – функциональный буквализм, предполагающий сочетание точности и эстетического впечатления от перевода. Даже самые ярые буквалисты не переводят какие-то отдельные слова. Всё равно же смысл они переводят. Текст как совокупность слов, да, но связанных между собой всякими интересными многообразными связями.


----------



## Syline

Hoax said:


> Вот, по тому, что принципиально, у меня и написано, "слова". Т.е. надо переводить "слова", а не "смысл".


Не согласна. Единица перевода, как минимум, - предложение. Пословно переводить - не дело. Набоков как раз об этом и говорит.


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> Ммм, все равно чересчур пафосно для turn into, нет?


Для turn into - может, и да. А для всей фразы в целом? Оригинал-то пафосный действительно.


----------



## Hoax

Если написать "текст", остается двусмысленность, за которую вы же и цепляетесь, а суть в том, что, если произведение уже само по себе шедевр, если писатель сотворил его таким теми приемами и теми словами, которые он использовал, то и нечего искать в нем скрытый смысл, изобретать что-либо при переводе, писать отсебятину и тп. Если это шедевр сам по себе, человеку остается только перевести его "физическую оболочку", т.е. слова, и не пытаться ничего переделать.


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> Единица перевода, как минимум, - предложение.


Как минимум? Да вроде не совсем. При условии обязательного предварительного прочтения предложения целиком, а если понадобится, и всего абзаца, в качестве «единиц перевода» выступают слова, словосочетания, идиомы и предложения. Но наиболее универсальной единицей перевода является предложение.


----------



## Albertovna

Hoax said:


> нечего искать в нем скрытый смысл


Даже если он там действительно есть? У Джойса, например.  А явный смысл есть всегда и везде. Его надо сохранить, а он как раз может потеряться при слишком буквальном переводе отдельных слов.


----------



## Syline

Hoax said:


> Если это шедевр сам по себе, человеку остается только перевести его "физическую оболочку", т.е. слова, и не пытаться ничего переделать.


Ну нельзя сказать "слова", в данном контексте это звучит очень некстати, терминологически неверно. Ведь и в оригинале нет "words".


----------



## Hoax

Albertovna said:


> Даже если он там действительно есть? У Джойса, например.  А явный смысл есть всегда и везде. Его надо сохранить, а он как раз может потеряться при слишком буквальном переводе отдельных слов.



Если он есть, то он никуда и не денется, на то это и шедевр. Если при переводе, можно что-то "улучшить", то какой же это шедевр тогда? Я же повторяю, что смысл высказывания в том, что в переводе ШЕДЕВРА не может быть отсебятины, она или изменит произведение вообще, или только ухудшит его. Это же ШЕДЕВР. Переводить надо слова, а эмоциями они уже и так наполнены, остается только выбрать из всего многообразия правильные слова. 

В общем разговор бесполезный, мне все равно, что там в переводе будет, ни холодно, ни жарко =) МХО для ознакомления =)


----------



## Syline

Albertovna said:


> Как минимум? Да вроде не совсем. При условии обязательного предварительного прочтения предложения целиком, а если понадобится, и всего абзаца, в качестве «единиц перевода» выступают слова, словосочетания, идиомы и предложения. Но наиболее универсальной единицей перевода является предложение.


Ну, кто-то, как минимум, переводит слова и словосочетания, я же - предложения. У каждого свой подход.


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> У каждого свой подход.


А в науке "переводоведение" какой подход?  Я не переводовед, но всё же... В науке есть свои методы. Школ научных, может быть, да, несколько. Но они в чём-то едины. Всё, я умолкаю. Буду ждать автора поста.


----------



## Syline

Albertovna said:


> А в науке "переводоведение" какой подход?  Я не переводовед, но всё же... В науке есть свои методы. Школ научных, может быть, да, несколько. Но они в чём-то едины. Всё, я умолкаю. Буду ждать автора поста.


Теория - одно, практика - другое. Предложение - это, как правило, законченная мысль. А я не люблю браться за перевод незаконченных мыслей. Все слова и словосочетания подчинены общему замыслу передачи смысла целого предложения.


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> А я не люблю браться за перевод незаконченных мыслей.


Эт-то правильно. Кто бы с Вами спорил.


----------



## P|O

Здравствуйте!

to translate — по-моему, этот глагол был бы слишком механистичным и латинообразным здесь, поэтому Набоков применил глагол "to turn". Просто по-английски есть два способа выразить этот смысл, а по-русски — только один (глагол "транслировать" употребляется очень узко, по-моему, только в IT-сфере, чтобы обозначить режим перевода между языками программирования). Вообще, я не вижу в оригинальной английской фразе лишних слов или "левых" оборотов, и она даже представляется мне справедливой по содержанию. (Хотя с другой стороны, задача, обрисованная Набоковым, оказывается часто невозможной; впрочем, временами не настолько невозможной, насколько кажется на первый взгляд).

"У человека, желающего перевести литературное произведение на другой язык, есть только одна обязанность, а именно восстановить с абсолютной точностью текст, и ничего кроме текста."

Соблюдены набоковские принципы! Перевёл настолько буквально, насколько сумел. Буквальней, по-моему, нельзя.

Я так думаю, что ежели в русском тексте говорят о "литературном произведении", то имеется в виду уже "masterpiece", т.е. дело рук художника. Шедевр — это скорее оценочная характеристика, употребляемая, когда именно нужно выразить отношение к произведению, т.е. не в этом случае.

С уважением, PIO


----------



## JULLIA

Нельзя. Переложить на другой язык или сказать на другом языке. Что-то типо того.


----------



## crashblossom

Albertovna said:


> Стоп. Я поняла, что меня смутило в вопросе. Приставка "пере-" и предлог "в". А если так: "*воплотить* литературный шедевр *на* другом языке"? Может, подойдёт? Материализовать типа так.



Спасибо, мне очень понравился этот вариант.


----------



## crashblossom

P|O said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> to translate — по-моему, этот глагол был бы слишком механистичным и латинообразным здесь, поэтому Набоков применил глагол "to turn". Просто по-английски есть два способа выразить этот смысл, а по-русски — только один (глагол "транслировать" употребляется очень узко, по-моему, только в IT-сфере, чтобы обозначить режим перевода между языками программирования). Вообще, я не вижу в оригинальной английской фразе лишних слов или "левых" оборотов, и она даже представляется мне справедливой по содержанию. (Хотя с другой стороны, задача, обрисованная Набоковым, оказывается часто невозможной; впрочем, временами не настолько невозможной, насколько кажется на первый взгляд).
> 
> "У человека, желающего перевести литературное произведение на другой язык, есть только одна обязанность, а именно восстановить с абсолютной точностью текст, и ничего кроме текста."
> 
> Соблюдены набоковские принципы! Перевёл настолько буквально, насколько сумел. Буквальней, по-моему, нельзя.
> 
> Я так думаю, что ежели в русском тексте говорят о "литературном произведении", то имеется в виду уже "masterpiece", т.е. дело рук художника. Шедевр — это скорее оценочная характеристика, употребляемая, когда именно нужно выразить отношение к произведению, т.е. не в этом случае.
> 
> С уважением, PIO



Большое спасибо!


----------



## crashblossom

Большое спасибо всем, кто ответил на мой вопрос. Дейсвительно, слово которое меня привело в тупик в оригинале и которое я пыталась заменить придуманным корявым глаголом "перевоплотить", это "turn into". 

Еще раз, огромное всем спасибо.


----------



## LilianaB

Hoax said:


> Вот, по тому, что принципиально, у меня и написано, "слова". Т.е. надо переводить "слова", а не "смысл".


 This is totally absurd. Who said than words should be translated not the content?


----------



## Vektus

I agree with LilianaB. A translator should show the idea as closely to the original as it is possible, but there are some moments when you have to use the expressions different from the original, because Russian reader, for example, differs from English one.


----------



## Albertovna

P|O said:


> Я так думаю, что ежели в русском тексте говорят о "литературном произведении", то имеется в виду уже "masterpiece", т.е. дело рук художника.


Интересная идея, но согласиться не могу.


----------



## LilianaB

It does not have to be a masterpiece.


----------



## P|O

Albertovna said:


> Интересная идея, но согласиться не могу.


Здравствуйте! Не могли бы вы прокомментировать поподробней, с чем вы не согласны? Если вы имеете в виду, что "литературное произведение" — необязательно "дело рук художника/мастера", то я отвечу так: в этом контексте, по-моему, обязательно. Потому что предмет статьи как раз и заключался в таких литературных произведениях, которые представляют собой работу мастера.

Если же вы имеете в виду, что "masterpiece" и "дело рук мастера" — совершенно разные понятия, имеющие между собой мало общего, то здесь я не могу с вами спорить, поскольку английский язык никогда и нигде, собственно, специально не учил. В таком случае прошу вас пояснить, что такое "masterpiece".

P|O


----------

